# Earthquake Simulation Shake Table



## jgedde (Mar 9, 2016)

A friend of mine is an Earth Science teacher.  I made this so she can run a lab where the students make earthquake resistant structures and then test them.

Thought you guys would get a kick out of a combination wood/metal working project...









John


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 9, 2016)

If that don't bring 'em down, nothing will.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 9, 2016)

i have a couple that will shake a whole house.. 150 lb spinning weight...


----------



## ch2co (Mar 9, 2016)

What is that, a magnitude 10 quake?  The G's that table puts on anything that is bolted down to it looks to be enormous. How big of structures 
do they test with that thing.  I've used shake tables in the past to see how electronic equipment takes to things like riding on a rocket. Higher
frequency but same idea. I like the "magnitude adjuster" on the wheel simple yet efficient. I'd love to see it in action with a scale model building
sitting on it. 

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## jgedde (Mar 9, 2016)

ch2co said:


> What is that, a magnitude 10 quake?  The G's that table puts on anything that is bolted down to it looks to be enormous. How big of structures
> do they test with that thing.  I've used shake tables in the past to see how electronic equipment takes to things like riding on a rocket. Higher
> frequency but same idea. I like the "magnitude adjuster" on the wheel simple yet efficient. I'd love to see it in action with a scale model building
> sitting on it.
> ...


Chuck,

The shake table has 5 levels.  The video shows it at the highest level and at full speed...  Extra credit given for structures that can stan up to it!  The lowest level is much more benign.  She plans on testing a structure at each level until it breaks.  We both feel a little competition between student teams breeds interest and learning...

John


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 9, 2016)

PRETTY COOL . I BET THE KIDS LOVE IT . 

WE BUILT A SHAKER TABLE TO TEST ELECTRONICS . ( PRINTERS & POINT OF SALE DISPLAYS ) 
THEY WOULD ALSO PUT IT IN AN ENVIRONMENTAL CHAMBER & RUN IT WITH THE HEAT ON . 

WE CALLED THAT TEST THE " SHAKE & BAKE " . LOTS OF GOOD STUFF DIED .


----------



## ch2co (Mar 10, 2016)

"We both feel a little competition between student teams breeds interest and learning..."

There is no better impetus.  Teaching is the ultimate profession.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------

